# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  ΚΟΥΖΊΝΑ ΕLCO

## σιαγιοργε

Στην κουζίνα elco τα 2 πρώτα κουμπιά για τον φούρνο έχουν τα εξής σήματα: στο πρώτο έναν ανεμιστήρα μικρο και στον δεύτερο έναν ανεμιστήρα μεγάλο μέσα σε κύκλο. Ποιο από τα δυο είναι ο αέρας για ψήσιμο και το άλλο τι ακριβώς είναι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τον κύκλο τον συμβολίζουν με την στρόγγυλη αντίσταση του ανεμιστήρα που είναι ακριβώς στα πτερύγια ανεμιστήρα

----------


## σιαγιοργε

δηλαδή το συγκεκριμένο κουμπί είναι ο κλασικός αέρας ψησίματος ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι (ανεμιστήρας + στρόγγυλη αντίσταση ) αλλά μπορεί όταν πατάς το συγκεκριμένο κουμπί να απομονώνει π.χ. την πάνω ή κάτω αντίσταση ή και τις 2 μαζί ( άνω και κάτω) 
Για να διαπιστώσεις τι ακριβώς δουλεύει , εκίνησε την κουζίνα κρύα κάθε φορά και σιγά σιγά θα καταλάβεις τι λειτουργεί με τι (αλλιώς οδηγίες χρήσεως κατασκευαστή)

----------


## σιαγιοργε

δεν υπάρχει το βιβλιαράκι με της οδηγίες χρίσης. Το άλλο κουμπί με μικρο ανεμιστήρα τι κάνει ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Νομίζω δουλεύει μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας (και μη λειτουργία της στρόγγυλης αντίστασης ) αλλά με τις άλλες (άνω και κάτω αντίσταση σύμφωνα με τα ακόμη πιο δεξιά κουμπιά εφόσον τα επιλέξεις  ) και αν δεν επιλέξεις κανένα , τότε θα δουλεύει μόνο ο ανεμιστήρας , έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι . Αλλά θα το ανακαλύψεις σίγουρα αν εκκινείς την κουζίνα κρύα (π.χ. βγαίνει ζεστό από ανεμιστήρα ? / άρα δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας με την στρόγγυλη αντίσταση ) .... δουλεύει ο ανεμιστήρας μαζί με την άνω και κάτω αντίσταση ? ανάλογα τα συγκεκριμένα κουμπιά που θα πατήσεις .

----------

